

Facebook.com dns fun - r1ff

I stumbled upon this while investigating why accessing www.facebook.com was taking longer than it should. Long story short, standards compliant resolver library code sends out an AAAA RR query and an A RR query when looking up a hostname. The facebook.com authoritative servers, by incorrectly timing out on the AAAA query for www.facebook.com, are adding up significant seconds to the page load time.AAAA queries for facebook.com work as expected by the various dns standards. Trying to email facebook at the email address mentioned on their SOA record simply bounces. So, fellow hackers, if you know anyone at facebook, tell them to read rfc 4074, and roll out a fix ?
======
icey
<http://www.facebook.com/cs_forms/fshelp.php>

